# Metal roof leaks



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

If the metal is in decent condition. what I would do is pull the nails, and replace with "woodgrip" 2-1/2 inch screws, and use butyl tape on the laps, universal closure foem on the ridge, if it has a ridge. All of this can be done progressively, without actually removing the roof panels. You can find the screws and closure from dynamicfastener.com/ , Good luck.


----------



## HarryHarley (Nov 17, 2006)

I had the same problem. I have a 30 x 60 barn. The roof was 20 years old. Joasis is exactly right. The condition of the tin is where you start. I spent a few years delaying the inevitable. The nails kept backing out and causing more leaks. When I did take the old roof off I can't tell you how many more nails were loose that I never saw the first time. Some of the dripping inside the barn were 5 to 10 feet feet from where the water was leaking in. Absolutely use stainless steel screws with the rubber washer built into the hexhead.
You won't need any caulking using these special roofing screws.
Good luck and Happy Holidays.


----------



## halleloucu (Dec 31, 2006)

*washer screws*



HarryHarley said:


> I had the same problem. I have a 30 x 60 barn. The roof was 20 years old. Joasis is exactly right. The condition of the tin is where you start. I spent a few years delaying the inevitable. The nails kept backing out and causing more leaks. When I did take the old roof off I can't tell you how many more nails were loose that I never saw the first time. Some of the dripping inside the barn were 5 to 10 feet feet from where the water was leaking in. Absolutely use stainless steel screws with the rubber washer built into the hexhead.
> You won't need any caulking using these special roofing screws.
> Good luck and Happy Holidays.


Be careful not to over tighten the screws!! halleloucu


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Polyurea membrane seamlessly applied over entire roof, installed to specs will last a LONG time leak-free.


----------



## joelzy (Mar 2, 2007)

i have a metal roof and it leaks when it rains i have a flat roof. when it snow it leaks to any anwers to my problems thanks.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Sure, we have answers...just go ahead and ask a question.


----------



## debisans (Oct 23, 2012)

*Help, New Metal Roof STILL Leaks!!!*

This is my first post so please forgive me if I do not do it exactly right or if it is in the wrong location, but here is my question. 

We have an add on to our house with a flat roof. A couple of years ago it started to leak, we tried and tried to fix it but it still leaked so we replaced it with another flat roof. It still leaked so we replaced that with a shingle roof and it still leaked. We now have put on a metal roof and it still leaks. We believe it is coming in where the addition meets the original roof. We have done everything we can think of and it has cost us thousands of dollars. PLEASE any advise on what we're looking for and how to stop it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1 Go back and add your own post, not just add onto someone elses.
Post some pictures.
Make sure your location is in your profile.


----------

